

Iphone Application Development - Course from Stanford - deepu_256
http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/iphone-application-development/id384233225

======
prs
Do not forget about evaluating Developing Apps for iOS
([http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/developing-apps-for-
ios-...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/developing-apps-for-ios-
hd/id395605774)) for yourself.

~~~
Toucan
This is a more recent version of the same course (CS 193). Fall 2010 being
newer than Winter 2010 caught me out too, but it made sense when I thought
about it in the context of the academic year.

------
gotwilly
This course got me into iPhone application development. It's a wonderful
resource from Stanford.

------
pocket
Awesome course, I've been really enjoying it, for the first lecture and a half
or so it was review (for me) of the MVC paradigm, but it was explained very
well and actually gave me some new perspective on it. I love that Stanford
gives this away!

------
iaskwhy
When I click to view it on iTunes all the buttons get disabled. Maybe it's
because I'm on the Portuguese iTunes Store but why is it on highlight on the
iTunes U page then? Anyone with the same problem?

------
anty
So, how do I get to watch these without iTunes on Ubuntu?

~~~
shimonamit
Stanford puts their courses on YouTube. Here is the first session:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQzLHgls63E>

You can also see the syllabus and paraphernalia (including source code) here:

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

------
TedBlosser
i didn't program before using this course. took me 4 months to go from nothing
to getting an app published in the app store after going through about 75% of
the courses (not all the lectures are applicable - they cover a wide range of
topics). This is by far the best resource if you're looking to get into iphone
development, even without a programming background. plus - it's completely
free!

------
cwbrandsma
I used these videos as well. Very good. Also pay attention to the guest
speakers.

~~~
rscott
I agree. I thought the Loren Brichter lecture was quite good when I saw it a
year or two ago. He doesn't do many interviews or blog posts as far as I know,
so it was interesting to see the man behind Tweetie speak on various
development issues.

------
Xuzz
(I know this is off-topic and nitpick-y, but it is "iPhone", not "Iphone".)

~~~
slig
HN automatically capitalizes the first letter of every submission.

~~~
Xuzz
I didn't know that, thanks! I'd reword it as "Stanford Course: iPhone App
Development", but I bet the OP didn't know that either.

